# Aquaclear 20/ 30/ 50?



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

As the title says, its for a ten gallon shrimp tank.
I've read threads and decide to come down into these 3 choices...
Currently using the Aqueon 10 filter that came with the tank.

I know 20 is little too weak flow.
30 is perfect flow?
50 is like too much for shrimps...


So what you guys think? I want to keep 30+ shrimps plus some ottos.
I got my fluval intake sponge ready.


THanks!


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

I run 20's on my 10gals no prob. I also run a big air driven sponge filter in it as well for aeration from the filter, more bio-area and the shrimp love sitting on it, picking stuff off. also, it gives me 2 filters each tank so if 1 dies, I still have 1 going and I clean the sponge filter or HOB/Fluval intake sponge on different times.


----------



## i'm a ninja (Aug 2, 2009)

I run AC 30s on my 10 gallons. I like the larger media baskets, its a lot easier to stuff non-aquaclear media in the 30's basket than in the 20's basket. I do turn the filter flow down a little bit though. The price difference is only about $5 if I remember correctly so I always thought it was a no-brainer to to get the 30 instead of the 20.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I'd definitely go with the 30 over the 20. The 50 is just a bit much flow for a 10g tank. I'd probably do a sponge though. That's what I am doing in my 10g shrimp tank once it's setup. I am getting ready to go with a two sponge setup in my current 20g shrimp tank.


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

I have a AC 30 and 20 on my 20gal long with shimp. No problems since I put mesh around the intake. I ran one AC20 on a 20 gal and it was Good. I am running the 2 filters to get better water movement so the substrate stays a bit cleaner.

I have an AC 70 and 100 on my 100gal. I love these filters. Go with the AC it's s good size for 10-30gal.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

ok thanks guys! aquaclear 30 it is. I have the fluval intake sponge ready so that should reduce flow if ever too much..

I was thinking about the sponge + air pump filter but it looks kinda ehh... plus they make loud bubble/ water agitation sound? (its in my bed room hehe).


----------



## In.a.Box (Dec 8, 2011)

the bigger the better...


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

In.a.Box said:


> the bigger the better...


This is my goal... but its shrimp only tank, 50 going to blow the shrimp away lol


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

sayurasem said:


> This is my goal... but its shrimp only tank, 50 going to blow the shrimp away lol


Don't tell that to my crystals in the 20gal with a Eheim Pro 2 2026. lol.


----------



## In.a.Box (Dec 8, 2011)

sayurasem said:


> This is my goal... but its shrimp only tank, 50 going to blow the shrimp away lol


use a sponge on the intank.

control the flow ...turn it to low ...


----------



## Java Moss (Jan 17, 2011)

50 isn't going to bother much. Put to low setting and should be fine. Have a 50 on my 20 and the flow is barely noticable on the water surface.

Plus, if you decide to upgrade later on, the 50 will cover it.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Got a 30 from Amazon today for my new 10g and it's at least alright flow imo. Good for a NPT I'd assume which is what I'm doing. Not sure about other setups where mulm needs to be disturbed.


----------



## Michiba54 (Nov 24, 2011)

I wouldn't waste my money on an AC filter smaller then 50. The smaller one seem like junk, plus I don't think a 50 would bother your shrimp honestly.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I find a 50 is more flow than I would like on a 10.


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

Just don't clean the pre-filter sponge, that'll keep the flow down. But on my AC's you can hear it struggling some when it's dirty. Without the prefilter my experience is about half the shrimp that get sucked in survive the ordeal. lol


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

fresh.salty said:


> Just don't clean the pre-filter sponge, that'll keep the flow down. But on my AC's you can hear it struggling some when it's dirty. Without the prefilter my experience is about half the shrimp that get sucked in survive the ordeal. lol



will this put pressure on the motor? I was thinking 50 because I could put more cocoa puff in it... 

I wander if petco/ petsmart take returns for filter? I wanna buy both 30 and 50 and test which one is perfect one.


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

I don't know what it does to the filter when the pre-filter clogs but it does make more noise when it is.

Petsmart will take anything back for any reason. Save the receipt and all packaging. But I'm not a fan of that policy since in this case it will cost them money for you to try and then decide. But it's their policy so they have to live with it.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

fresh.salty said:


> I don't know what it does to the filter when the pre-filter clogs but it does make more noise when it is.
> 
> Petsmart will take anything back for any reason. Save the receipt and all packaging. But I'm not a fan of that policy since in this case it will cost them money for you to try and then decide. But it's their policy so they have to live with it.



this is why... I was gunna do it.. but nahh i feel guilty inside ahah

** If it were Walmart will do any day lol


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

sayurasem said:


> ** If it were Walmart will do any day lol


So you're the guy that buys photo quality printer paper, removes the good stuff and replaces it with 20# bond and returns it. 

lol


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

fresh.salty said:


> So you're the guy that buys photo quality printer paper, removes the good stuff and replaces it with 20# bond and returns it.
> 
> lol


Or the xbox with a red ringed xbox, or worse, an xbox case full of rocks? lol.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

muhahahahahahahaha


----------

